
PowerPoint is Evil - Lessons from Edward Tufte - jamiequint
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.09/ppt2.html
======
jamiequint
notes from the Tufte conference if you are interested
(http://files.jamiequint.com/tuftenotes.txt) Its only the second half
unfortunately - they don't give you a place to plug in your laptop?! - and I
always lose loose paper notes.

